# Identify this piece and type of flute/recorder



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Also what kind of recorder is it? Its not a standard recorder is it? Also anyone have any idea of what piece she is playing?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I think it is a standard recorder. No idea what the piece is. English folk music?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

The tune is apparently this one http://archive.folx.org/tune/trotto-1156

The manuscript that it is from (Ms 29987) apparently contains "nearly half of the recorded dances from the Middle Ages".

http://www.last.fm/music/London+Manuscript+(1320)


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Good find!


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

may I add... how on earth did you find that?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Errm, the name is in the title of the video? Wasn't really great detective work on my part, just googled Trotto anonymous.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

It is a standard soprano recorder. It just a more "modern" cut to it's jib. This is a REAL recorder.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

gorgeous music


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

I couldn't find it. The google gods must not like me.


----------

